# Possible Inter-Forum meetup!



## Cruzeplav23 (May 24, 2013)

I'm might make the drive from Louisiana for that!!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm going to be at this meet, anyone else out there who wants to see the Black Widow make sure you come!!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

This was partly Justin's idea, so come at either one of us, bro, lol.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> This was partly Justin's idea, so come at either one of us, bro, lol.












And see my car haha.


----------

